# About Avicenna Medical College



## eishaf (Oct 7, 2015)

_*hello i am thinking to apply in this college as its result is very good. anyone who knows about this college its environment, studies, professors, interview etc please post on this forum. thanks *_


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Do not apply to this college. I repeat, do not. I've been there.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

I'll tell you everything I know about this colleges. Not only have I been accepted, I have visited this college and hospital a few times already and my aunt is an anatomy professor there. 

First off, the interview is basically nothing. If you get called, you are accepted, PERIOD. Now this college has a very strict environment. You will have to wear a uniform pretty much your whole med school life there. Although, the days you get to wear casual clothes do increase each subsequent year. You will not be allowed to carry an android or iphone, in fact all phones with a camera are banned. A jammer will turn on before class and will be turned off thereafter. There are afternoon classes if you do not pass Avicenna's own tests, that's partially the reason why the professors are grouchy all the time. If you don't do the work, they will make you do it. Opposite sex interaction in any way is prohibited. There are many more stringent rules you can read in their prospectus. 

The results of this college are great, no doubt. Avicenna and Allama Iqbal always contest for the first position in UHS. However, the main problem and the one that made me change my mind was the fees. Avicenna is the most expensive private college under the UHS. This year the fee for the 1st year is around 960k. In subsequent years the fees do not drop. In fact, they don't even hand you a fee structure so they can charge you as much as they want at any time. Coming to another problem, Avicenna has close to no extra-curricular activities and the campus and hospital are nothing special. However, in the end you do get a UHS degree and they'll drill the info in your brain if they have to. 

I'd say for the sake of your sanity if you can get into some other college, do try. The studies at Avicenna are great because that's all that Avicenna has. If a strict environment, tentative fee structures and five years of "military type mahol" doesn't bother you, go for it.

- - - Updated - - -

The merit is 930 marks in fsc. Every 5 marks below this, they ask for a 100k donation. Also, no excursions or anything like that.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

armourlessknight said:


> I'll tell you everything I know about this colleges. Not only have I been accepted, I have visited this college and hospital a few times already and my aunt is an anatomy professor there.
> 
> First off, the interview is basically nothing. If you get called, you are accepted, PERIOD. Now this college has a very strict environment. You will have to wear a uniform pretty much your whole med school life there. Although, the days you get to wear casual clothes do increase each subsequent year. You will not be allowed to carry an android or iphone, in fact all phones with a camera are banned. A jammer will turn on before class and will be turned off thereafter. There are afternoon classes if you do not pass Avicenna's own tests, that's partially the reason why the professors are grouchy all the time. If you don't do the work, they will make you do it. Opposite sex interaction in any way is prohibited. There are many more stringent rules you can read in their prospectus.
> 
> ...


My friend is a student here, so i also kinda know somewhat about this college

Yeah it is pretty expensive, right up there with akhtar saeed (which has fee 956k) 

The "no opposite sex interaction", however, is not quite true.....if my friend i correct that is

To be honest i like the strict environment of avicenna, but due to very low fsc marks (889 only), i cant apply here


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

AhmadT said:


> My friend is a student here, so i also kinda know somewhat about this college
> 
> Yeah it is pretty expensive, right up there with akhtar saeed (which has fee 956k)
> 
> ...


Good to know. It's just, that was written in their prospectus and some people on this forum mentioned it in the past, but the students in the college would obviously know the rules better than anyone else. :thumbsup:


----------



## eishaf (Oct 7, 2015)

thank you guys. i really do not know all this. :red: thank god i did not apply there. why they are sooooo much strict. it seems like a 5 year school after schooling for 12 years. resuls are not everything. at least they should not interfere in student's personal life like no camera phones.they also can not force a student to study. thats disgusting . anyway i am now applying in akhtar saeed.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

eishaf said:


> thank you guys. i really do not know all this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats your aggregate


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Why aren't u applying to cmh


----------



## eishaf (Oct 7, 2015)

my agregate is quit low. it is 74%.  thats why i am not applying in cmh lahore.

- - - Updated - - -

i am also applying in cmh multan which is opening this year . this is their first year. maybe they grant me admission


----------

